# Hometown "Hero" on Letterman Tonight



## caddy (Aug 20, 2007)

http://www.jumpingjeffclay.com/ From Ft Oglethorpe, Ga.

Fort Oglethorpe, Ga is right next to *Chickamauga Battlefield* for those of you who are Civil War Buffs:

http://www.nps.gov/chch/

http://ngeorgia.com/history/chickam.html

From our Local Catoosa County News:

http://news.mywebpal.com/news_tool_...&pnpID=724&NewsID=831094&CategoryID=3418&on=1


This guy has been jumping cars since he was 15. I have seen a couple of spots on him on local news. At 43 I would say he can't do it much longer.

Pretty neat.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2007)

Cool. 

My old church is in Ft O. http://www.fpfo.org/

Nice to see the town "in the news".


----------

